# Fishing in Myrtle Beach/Surfside Beach



## billabong1484 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the area, from New Jersey, and was wondering what kind of fish are around now. What kind of tackle/bait to use? And where are some good spots, I was thinking ocean but anywhere else would be alright. Thanks!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

right now theres whiting summer trout and speckled trout mainly theres still a few flounder around too this time of year alot of the piers are getting ready to close but garden city surfside and springmaid are still open pier 14 the one i fish off of most closes next week theres alot of good spots along the surf though the 2nd ave rocks are a good spot for trout and the 14th ave reef is a AWESOME spot for trout and so is pawleys island as far as bait goes cut mullet on a bottom rig for the trout and fresh shrimp for the whiting on a bottom rig theres not much live bait to be found right now live mullet on a carolina rig for flounder if you can find those small peanut mullet had some luck with flounder yesterday but i fear there almost gone till next season i hope that helps you out some


----------



## billabong1484 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah that helps alot I will probably try out Surfside. Also, I was looking through some posts. You need a fishing license if your fishing off the beach? Where do I get one, like Wal-Mart? Are they $10?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

billabong1484 said:


> Yeah that helps alot I will probably try out Surfside. Also, I was looking through some posts. You need a fishing license if your fishing off the beach? Where do I get one, like Wal-Mart? Are they $10?


Out of state License you can get on -line. Annual is $35.00 & $3.00 Non Res. You don't need a license if your fishing the piers! I see your from SC so I think it's only $10.00


----------



## billabong1484 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah it would be instate. Do they really come up to you and check for a license if you're fishing off the beach?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

billabong1484 said:


> Yeah it would be instate. Do they really come up to you and check for a license if you're fishing off the beach?


I have seen game wardens on the beach...but not too often. In the summer they rode an ATV


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I was told there is a female game warden who especially likes to check for out of slot spottails. So yes, you might get checked.


----------



## billabong1484 (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah I guess I'll go get one or just play the "I didn't know" card. But what's a good test line to use, I have 10 lbs. right now, is that ok?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Can you acquire an out of state fishing license on line? Is there a benifit to the local shop by purchasing it through them? One's less hassle but I prefer to give to the small shop if possible.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hannibal said:


> Can you acquire an out of state fishing license on line? Is there a benifit to the local shop by purchasing it through them? One's less hassle but I prefer to give to the small shop if possible.


As far I as I know the Tackle shops don't make any money on the license. They do it more of a service. Hoping while your at the shop you buy something . At least that's what they do up here.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> Can you acquire an out of state fishing license on line? Is there a benifit to the local shop by purchasing it through them? One's less hassle but I prefer to give to the small shop if possible.


If you buy online you'll be charged $3.00 more!
Thats for credit card service, plus if you buy local you can get 
up dated fishing reports!
:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> Can you acquire an out of state fishing license on line? Is there a benifit to the local shop by purchasing it through them? One's less hassle but I prefer to give to the small shop if possible.


I think they get like a dollar on each license. Problem is there aren't any/many small shops doing it as they went online with the licenses this year, no paperwork except what you get printed, it's all the big stores with internet and computers hooked up. 

There's a $3.00 "convenience" fee to do it online. Go to somewhere like Dicks and get one. WalMart is full of...well let's just say not the smartest crayons in the box. 

BTW, "I didn't know" to the game warden still = a ticket. $10 license is not worth a big ticket for not taking 5 minutes to get a license.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I will just swing by the local shop. I remember there being a nice little place right off the main road in Pawleys. Nice place. Will swing it to get the latest scoop and spend a few of my out of state dollars in his place. 

Thanks all!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Hannibal said:


> I will just swing by the local shop. I remember there being a nice little place right off the main road in Pawleys. Nice place. Will swing it to get the latest scoop and spend a few of my out of state dollars in his place.
> 
> Thanks all!


That's what I prefer to do, but call ahead and make sure they can get you a license, cause like I said they went online with it this year. If you get on the SC DNR's website you can see what stores do it, by county. www.dnr.sc.gov


----------



## billabong1484 (Nov 21, 2009)

Where is a bait store in Surfside? I was driving through there the other day and didn't see any...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

billabong1484 said:


> Where is a bait store in Surfside? I was driving through there the other day and didn't see any...


There aren't any really...very few in the MB area. If you need a big selection of stuff, head to Bass Pro, if you need specialized rigs and bait and whatnot, run by Perry's in MI or GC B&T.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

Wally World sells them. Yes a extra $3.00 to buy online. The licenses seller makes $1.00 per license sold.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

billabong1484 said:


> Where is a bait store in Surfside? I was driving through there the other day and didn't see any...


There is a bait shop in Garden City. It's on your right hand side driving towards Myrles Inlet. There is a Sunoco gas station there also. Bob the owner is a nice guy & has everything you might need. I don't know if he sells licenses but has bait tackle ETC.
Also I had luck fishing SS Beach right behind the Holiday Inn.......Ron


----------

